# ? on Ich or ICk



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

ummm i tried the search function but it wont let me search because one of my keywords is less than four letters.

but how do you treat this? i remember you raise the temp up but exactly to what temp? 86? and i am supposed to treat it with 5 tbl of salt per gallon but for how many days? also could this kill my rbp if left untreated?

chris

ps thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I raised the temp to 84 degrees and added salt at *1 tbl spoon per 5 gallons* and it went a way in a few days.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Isn't ich short for ichthyphobes? sp? Try searching for that, and if it's the wrong spelling it might give you the correct spelling and some sights to give you other options than the salt.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

> also could this kill my rbp if left untreated?


yes


> Isn't ich short for ichthyphobes?


Ichthyophthirius multifiliis

Keep the salt in there for about 2 weeks before removing it through water changes. At a temp of 84, the life cycle of the ich parasite should be about a week, but I would extend the salt treatment just in case...


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

DonH said:


> > also could this kill my rbp if left untreated?
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


 so did you constantly add salt every day or just do it just once?

okay i have a 55 gallon. i should add 11 tablespoons just once or should i add everyday till the ick disapeers? ill make sure to increase the temp also.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Salt does not evaporate so you only need to add it once...and then again with water changes...And add only the amount you removed with the water change. If you take out 10 gallons, add 2 tbls.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

okay my ich is pretty much all gone now. should i drop the temp in the tank back to 80 or should i just leave it at 84 to prevent ich in the future?

chris


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The life cycle of ich has several stages... The spots you see on the fish (trophonts), the "egg" stage that usually settles to the ground or attaches to plants/decor and multiplies within the cyst (tomonts), which finally releases the free swimming stage of this parasite (tomites). It is when the parasite is at its tomites stage that it is infective and also when it is most vulnerable to treatment. At this point, they are not visible to the naked eye. So just because you see the "spots" on the fish disappear does NOT mean that it is gone. You have to continue treatment until their life cycle is complete (which takes about 48 hours for the tomites to find a host).

It's been only 3 days since your initial post. Keep the temp up for another week and leave the salt in there. Than you can slowly bring the temp back down and get rid of the salt through water changes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DonH said:


> The life cycle of ich has several stages... The spots you see on the fish (trophonts), the "egg" stage that usually settles to the ground or attaches to plants/decor and multiplies within the cyst (tomonts), which finally releases the free swimming stage of this parasite (tomites). It is when the parasite is at its tomites stage that it is infective and also when it is most vulnerable to treatment. At this point, they are not visible to the naked eye. So just because you see the "spots" on the fish disappear does NOT mean that it is gone. You have to continue treatment until their life cycle is complete (which takes about 48 hours for the tomites to find a host).
> 
> It's been only 3 days since your initial post. Keep the temp up for another week and leave the salt in there. Than you can slowly bring the temp back down and get rid of the salt through water changes.










follow this man and you will be fine!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

when i had community fish i used some sort of medication


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

hey thought this would be an appropriate thread for my question...
what are the main differences from medication you buy to kill ick, and salt?
What does an ick parasite actually do when it is on the fish? does it slowly eat the fins or drink blood or what?
why is it that they thrive in lower temperatures, most bacteria/parasites prefer warmer temperatures right?
there must be ick in the wild.... how do fish naturally defeat it? or is it if they get it in the wild they are eventually doomed?
some of my questions are just curiousity, but some will help me out aswell


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Good thing is it is easy recongized and easily treated, Good luck :







:


----------

